# Phone to Computer USB connection



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

When I try to connect my LG CU290 cellphone to my Dell Inspiron computer, by USB cable(not provided with phone, purchased from online supplier). The computer freezes if I connect while its on, From boot it gives a "USB over current error" Could it be the cable?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi wilbrow453, and welcome to TSG.

A quick test would be to power on the computer with only the cable, but not the phone, connected to it. If you get the same over current error, there could be a short circuit in the cable that is overloading the 5 VDC power coming out of the USB port.

Another test would be to disconnect all USB devices, except for the phone, mouse and keyboard, and power up the computer. If it powers up normally, there could be an issue with the 5 VDC supply in the computer not being able to handle the current (amperage) demands of all the connected USB devices. You might need to use a USB hub that has its own high current power supply between the computer and the devices.


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks Chuck for your responce. Computer works fine with just cable connected. Tried booting with just phone in USB same error code. Will try another type data cable.

Thanks again Bill


----------



## VimmRa (Nov 30, 2012)

The error message indicates a problem with the USB ports on your computer. What happens when you connect a mouse, keyboard, flash drive, external hard drive, etc?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

There could be a problem with the computer's USB ports, as suggested by *VimmRa*. There could also be a problem with the phone or the phone and cable combination. If the port you used for the test still works fine with other USB devices, is there a possibility you could try the phone and cable on a another computer or wall charger that has a USB output port? Do not test on another computer or charger if the phone may have damaged the USB port on the original computer.


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

VimmRa said:


> The error message indicates a problem with the USB ports on your computer. What happens when you connect a mouse, keyboard, flash drive, external hard drive, etc?


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

I currently have my printer connected by USB and it works fine. The problem started with this after market data cord. After removing it machine works well.


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

cwwozniak said:


> There could be a problem with the computer's USB ports, as suggested by *VimmRa*. There could also be a problem with the phone or the phone and cable combination. If the port you used for the test still works fine with other USB devices, is there a possibility you could try the phone and cable on a another computer or wall charger that has a USB output port? Do not test on another computer or charger if the phone may have damaged the USB port on the original computer.


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

I think you may be wright about not damaging any other device further. Will try as you suggested another device type.

Thanks for your input


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

There is a possibility that your phone and cable combination may be causing the phone to think it is connected to a USB based charger that can output a lot more current than a standard USB data port. I am not familiar with your particular phone and charger to say for sure if that could be the source of your over current error message.


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

cwwozniak said:


> There is a possibility that your phone and cable combination may be causing the phone to think it is connected to a USB based charger that can output a lot more current than a standard USB data port. I am not familiar with your particular phone and charger to say for sure if that could be the source of your over current error message.


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

I stated the wrong phone discription it actually is a LG CU920, a 3G touch screen. it was a used purchased with none of the accssories. I wonder if there is a quick way to test the data cord.


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

I purchased a original eqipment USB cable for my LG Cu920 phone. When I plug up to my Dell Inpiron1, it won't show up as a device on my "Computer" display. Do I need to add drivers?


----------



## wilbrow453 (Dec 10, 2012)

wilbrow453 said:


> I purchased a original eqipment USB cable for my LG Cu920 phone. When I plug up to my Dell Inpiron1, it won't show up as a device on my "Computer" display. Do I need to add drivers?


 Added drivers still nt showing up on computer display


----------

